# Activities in Liguria



## Springofwater (10 mo ago)

Hi,

I am an English teacher living in Arma di Taggia for a couple of months. I am really interested in any activities or meet ups with other Anglophones, if you have any information then please do let me know!

I am on public transport, but I can easily get to Imperia or Sanremo by train.

Thanks!

Connie


----------

